# jump seats in a extended cab pickup truck



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey folks,
We have a nissan pick up with an extended cab, it has jump seats (seats that fold away into the sides of the cab) behind the front seats. They face inward, so when you sit in them you are sitting sideways. Is is _legal_ to put a car seat on them?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
Hey folks,
We have a nissan pick up with an extended cab, it has jump seats (seats that fold away into the sides of the cab) behind the front seats. They face inward, so when you sit in them you are sitting sideways. Is is _legal_ to put a car seat on them?

No, not legal or safe.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Carseats can only go on seats that face the front of the vehicle.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

You should be able to put it in the front passenger seat & turn off the airbag.


----------

